# Latin Translation Question



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 28, 2008)

Can anyone help me with a translation of the following Latin words/phrases?

* _in mactris_

* _subulato_


----------



## Galatians220 (May 28, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Can anyone help me with a translation of the following Latin words/phrases?
> 
> * _in mactris_
> 
> * _subulato_


 
My "Cassell's New Latin Dictionary" states the following:

"subulata" (-o) (-um) = a participle form of "tollo" or "lift up," as in "tolle lege:" "take up and read."

"In mactris" does not appear in the dictionary, but "mactus" does; it's sometimes used in the ablative tense meaning "well done!" or "congratulations!" "Macte" would be the form directed at a person and would be translated roughly as "bless you."

Margaret


----------



## BobVigneault (May 28, 2008)

'subulato' appears in a lot of legal forms and it usually means 'to remove' or 'take away'.

Mactris is a tough one. It's pretty close to mother 'matris' and it also shows up in spanish but I'm not sure what it means.

Unless of course we are talking about the Mac version of Tetris that came out a few years ago.


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy (May 28, 2008)

I asked what this means on my "LatinStudy" list where I've been working through wheelocks and Collin's latin grammars. I'll reply back if any of the experts respond back with a translation.


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy (May 28, 2008)

Andrew,

Is this something from Matthew Poole's writing? Can you provide the full sentence that this came out of?

Of the responses I've gotten so far, one person thinks it could be a spelling mistake and suggested the following ....

mactus (1) -a, -um: glorified, honored; used only in voc. m.: macte, well done!, bravo! good luck!

mactus (2) -a, -um: smitten

Another said 
"It's not classical Latin, but googling produces some hits from old
dictionaries of Coptic and Aramaic that you might like to look at."

So some additional context might be helpful.


----------

